# what is the best Hive top feeder



## KenS (Feb 14, 2012)

OK, first the disclaimer; I haven't used these yet, but a fellow beek has them and really likes them. I plan to order a few because they really look like a great feeder. The price looks good too, even coming from Canada.

http://www.beeworks.com/catalog/ind...result&search_in_description=1&keyword=feeder

If the link doesn't work, they're called the "Rapid Feeder" and are sold by "The Bee Works" of which I have no affiliation. 

Ken.


----------



## John R C (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a brushy mountain and a dadant hive top feeder with floats. He brushy works fine. The dadant leaks like a sieve. I've sealed as the instructions say but it still leaks


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

Going to build three of the Fat Bee Man feeders this weekend.

http://www.dixiebeesupply.com/Dixiebeesupply/Sales__Beekeeping_Supplies.html

He also has videos on YouTube.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?gl=US&hl=en&client=mv-google&v=Lx-pCxdM2NU


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

IMHO: The best one is the one in the corner of the honey house collecting dust. Any I have tried drowned bees like crazy.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I have tried almost all the hive top feeders on the market, and the best is Mann Lake's hive top feeder. NO leaks and VERY little to no drowned bees.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Best I have seen is build your own from plans on Beesource Home page. I made simple corners and glue. Need to silicone wood to all wood connections and inside corners when completed. I used screws on the outside corners and the plywood bottom makes the feeder solid.

Some problem with mildew growth. I added 1/2 inch screened holes on each side each reservoir. Also use 1 Tbsp of lemon juice per quart. Do need to clean with a bleach solution every six weeks,

Very minimal drowning, no bridge comb, bees will use in colder temps, holds two gallons, no bees in the face when feeding, fast to fill


----------



## tupolev214 (Dec 26, 2008)

I make my own feeder 
I use 6 1x6 cut length wise with 1x1 on the top side 
1x3 on the ends 
On the bottom I use 2x1/4 all way around making it also a top entrance 
3 5/8 hole on top for 2 1 lb jars with a 6 5/8 supper on top
I use this also to feed sugar mix dadent dry patty mix 
I use 1 1/2 staples mostly 1/4 on the bottom


----------



## cinch123 (Jan 16, 2012)

mgolden said:


> Best I have seen is build your own from plans on Beesource Home page.


So I am looking at these plans and have a question. The diagram isn't very clear on how the bottom is set up. Is there a 3/4" slot that goes from one side to the other that the bees crawl up, then they go over the ends of the syrup reservoir, and down the "V" screen into the syrup?


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Diagram was somewhat confusing, but you've figured it out. There is a 3/4 inch slot on the bottom that bees crawl up. They then crawl over the end of the syrup reservoir board. The end board of the reservoir is about 1/2 inch lower than the side wall height and one end of the V'd screen is stapled to it. They then crawl down the V to the syrup to height, The interior cross board is a baffle that allows the syrup to flow under it and is the back attachment board for the V screen.

Made my perimeter out of 2 x 4 material and bottom is 3/4 plywood nailed to 2 x 4 perimeter. Also added a 3/8 lip on the under side so bees can crawl over top of frames.

Just thinking that one could wax the interior of the reservoir prior to inserting the baffle and also wax the baffle. This should minimize mildew growth. 

Will send this and include a picture in a subsequent post.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Should be pics of wood Miller feeder.


----------



## WesternWilson (Jul 18, 2012)

I have used that Rapid Feeder (Ruhl Bee Supply in Oregon makes something similar) and love them. You can fill the feeder without cracking the inner cover, and you can peek down into the hive easily to see if it is active.

http://www.beeworks.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=14


----------



## KenS (Feb 14, 2012)

WesternWilson said:


> I have used that Rapid Feeder (Ruhl Bee Supply in Oregon makes something similar) and love them. You can fill the feeder without cracking the inner cover, and you can peek down into the hive easily to see if it is active.
> 
> http://www.beeworks.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=14


Thanks, I agree these are good feeders; I'm currently using them!
The problem I have is that they're just too small. during heavy feeding times I need to fill them daily.


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

westernbeekeeper said:


> I have tried almost all the hive top feeders on the market, and the best is Mann Lake's hive top feeder. NO leaks and VERY little to no drowned bees.


I agree. I just run a bead of silicone caulk around the edges of the hardware cloth and then there are no drowned bees and I can refill it without getting a face full of bees. Holds 2 gallons of syrup as well.


----------



## WesternWilson (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes, that is true, they only hold about 1.5 Litres/quarts. Mine are nearby so not a problem, but they are a bit too small for a big apiary. The Ruhl feeder is much larger, over a gallon:
http://www.bee-outside.com/roundswientyfeeder-1.aspx


----------



## larrypeterson (Aug 22, 2015)

I really like the Mann Lake top feeder! One problem. The #8 wire mesh does not fit well in the bottom. When the feeder runs dry, bees get into the two tanks. I have tried gorilla glue, which foams up to close the poor fitting gaps in the screen and on one I had to take the screen off and remodel the bottom edge for a tight fit. I don't like dead bees floating in the syrup! I have also switched to migratory tops for better access these feeders. One more thing, I made some 2-1/2 inch shims with screened side holes for ventilation, and covered the bottom with #8 screen to go over the top feeder. I am planning to use two of these shims with the screen side out to make a ventilated chamber for a blanket (wood shavings in a canvas pillow case) for winter.

I hope the top feeder is further improved as time goes by. They sure solve a lot of other problems with feeding.

Best wishes LP


----------

